# wanting to know about jkd



## the kenpo kid (Aug 24, 2007)

wanting to know about jkd jeet kwon do can anyone tell more? i already know that it was refined by Bruce lee and it has alot of frestyle fighting but other then that. thats all i know.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2007)

the kenpo kid said:


> wanting to know about jkd jeet kwon do can anyone tell more? i already know that it was refined by Bruce lee and it has alot of frestyle fighting but other then that. thats all i know.


 

Sorry if this sounds bad but in your meet and greet post you stated you study JKD, you should have a pretty good ideal what all the concept are. Whan you say refined by Bruce Lee it should be said it was developed by him since it is the style of no style. One should read the book the Tao of JKD and that would probaly be the best source other than asking your instructor.


----------



## the kenpo kid (Aug 24, 2007)

i have studyed the mentail parts of jkd but not alot of the pshical parts. thinx for ponting out this mistake on my meet and greet i rushed though it i will correct this error.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2007)

the kenpo kid said:


> i have studyed the mentail parts of jkd but not alot of the pshical parts. thinx for ponting out this mistake on my meet and greet i rushed though it i will correct this error.


 

That is OK so you have had no formal training in JKD, I still would recommend the TAO of JKD it is a great book. As far as helping you I cannot, I have never formally trained in it.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 24, 2007)

If you're having trouble searching for it on the internet, it could be because you spelled it Jeet Kwon Do, it's actually Jeet Kune Do or Jun Fan Gung Fu.  What exactly are you looking for?  It's not like we can tell you how to do things based on text.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a Instructor in JKD, if you like you can ask me a ?



Keeping "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## joeygil (Aug 27, 2007)

The the mechanics / physical part.  Best to go to a school that teaches JKD.  As far as books go, I'd recommend Jeet Kune Do: A to Z by Chris Kent.

Also, the K stands for Kune (Fist I understand), now Kwon.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 27, 2007)

Of course its better to train with an instructor in person or at a school. I offer this person to ask a question about Jeet Kune Do.  I have a school called Purple Dragon Studio in the Detroit, MI area and have been in MA over 36 yrs. I have trained with seven OBLS and I'm a Certified JKD Instructor. I've been in Inside Kune -Fu Mag.  four Issues and been interviewed for the book  "Descendents of the Dragon".  

I'm only here to help people know more about the principles of Jeet Kune Do, nothing more - nothing less. Thanks!


Keeping "IT" Real,
John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD)


----------



## joeygil (Aug 28, 2007)

simplicity said:


> Of course its better to train with an instructor in person or at a school. I offer this person to ask a question about Jeet Kune Do. I have a school called Purple Dragon Studio in the Detroit, MI area and have been in MA over 36 yrs. I have trained with seven OBLS and I'm a Certified JKD Instructor. I've been in Inside Kune -Fu Mag. four Issues and been interviewed for the book "Descendents of the Dragon".
> 
> I'm only here to help people know more about the principles of Jeet Kune Do, nothing more - nothing less. Thanks!
> 
> ...


 
I wasn't responding to your reply, Simplicity.  Just to the general question by the original poster.  I've seen too many people here trying to learn JKD/MA from books, or worse movies / video games.


----------



## ToShinDoKa (Sep 1, 2007)

I've heard Jeet kun do defined as the way of the intercepting fist...if this is true, how would I apply this principle in defending against a speedy forehanded jab?

-Scott


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2007)

You probably couldn't intercept the first or maybe even the second jab...but if you managed to parry/evade/weather them, you might notice his timing or a tell that would let you pick up on the next jab early enough to intercept, whether by beating him to the punch, a destruction, or what-have-you.


----------



## ToShinDoKa (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay,

Now if I'm parrying, or maybe even "checking" the punches, would I move forward or backward?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2007)

If you needed to, sure.

It's not as set as some more formal martial arts--think of a boxer in action.


----------



## CheukMo (Sep 3, 2007)

The "intercept" part of JKD doesn't necessarily mean intercepting "attack X" or "attack y".  The intercept priniciple is "longest weapon to closest target".  As Arnisador said, the mechanics are not defined by a "system" as in forms/katas, but the easiest, quickest and the best move that you can make.  Whether you move forward or backward is controlled largely by the law where you live.  If the law says you have to retreat, then backing up would be the legal thing to do.


----------



## Rob819 (Sep 4, 2007)

CheukMo said:


> Whether you move forward or backward is controlled largely by the law where you live. If the law says you have to retreat, then backing up would be the legal thing to do.


 
*I do not agree with this statement at all.  The man is asking about fighting techniques/concepts, not use of force/legality issues.  The duty to retreat law does not cover your footwork when using a technique.  Does you really think it matters LEGALLY whether you step forwards, backwards, or even do some wild switching type footwork when you poke the dude in the eyes.  No it doesnt...the only thing that matters is that you did the poke.  How would someone (ie the police, courts,etc) know what footwork you used and the true intent of your movements anyway unless you told on yourself. *
*Plus on top of that, once the fight is on and you are actively intercepting or destroying attacks, then you have already made up your mind not to exercise your duty to retreat....at least not until the attack is stopped and an opening is made to escape.*


----------



## joeygil (Sep 11, 2007)

In reference to how one would intercept a speedy jab...

A few ways to look at that.  You have to take distance into account.  On the off chance you're opponent has to step in to deliver the punch, you stop kick the knee/leg so he can't connect.  This is unlikely in the scenario you stated, since you're talking speedy jabs, he's probably already past your "kicking" or "long range."

So assuming he's within punching/medium range, theres are a few options.  These are sort of generic, and you can substitute different specific techniques.

Option 1: get hit (avoid this)
Option 2: catch/sway back/slip the jab, then reposte (counter-punch)
Option 3: block/deflect and simultaenously punch (split entry or tan/biu da*)
Option 4: hit your opponent first stopping the motion

Basically, the 3 bottom options are the most useful.  They involved either attacking after your opponent's attack, during the attack, or before the attack lands.  Before and during can really be described as intercepting, and would be your best options, if you can pull them off.



*Biu or Tan da = blocking deflecting with one arm, punching with the other.  Split entry is usually slipping forward with a half step, passing/deflecting the punch with the "outside"arm, and punching/finger jabbing with the inside arm up the middle


----------

